# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Chiếc BlackBerry Q10 có mức giá mua ổn và phân khúc vô cùng thú vị cùng nhiều người lao động

## tranductiensd

Cụ thể, mức tiền  phân phối chính hãng của BlackBerry Q10 sẽ được tụt từ 13,5 triệu xuống còn 8,99 triệu đồng (tức  xuống tới 4,5 triệu đồng so với thời điểm  trước đó). Mức giá mua này ứng dụng cho các đại lý ủy  quyền của BlackBerry trên toàn quốc.

Ra mắt  vào tháng 9/2015, BlackBerry Q10 có nhiều đổi mới về làm so sánh phiên bản đi đầu. máy có màu Bạc chủ đạo và phần khung thiết bị hợp  kim được chế tạo lại tư vấn cho việc cầm thiết bị thuận lợi, dễ  chịu hơn. Bàn phím trên BlackBerry Q10 cho độ nảy  xịn hơn, cảm giác gõ chuẩn xác  hơn.

>>> Khi tất cả dòng máy BlackBerry được phân  phối trên cửa hàng toàn bộ phải chịu mức thuế  nếu là hàng nhập khẩu, tuy nhiên tất cả mẫu điện thoại bao da blackberry q10 giá rẻ xác tay thường qua được hàng rào này  và không phải chịu mức thuế gì cả. Phân khúc BlackBerry Q10 đã và đang  đem đến duy nhất trải nghiệm hoàn toàn bền bỉ với nhiều điểm nhấn đến từ bộ Phím  bấm mới mẻ và khá dễ bấm.

Cùng với mình, chiếc Q10  này không đẹp bằng chiếc điện thoại đời trước  do có quá nhiều rành mạch bị chia  nhỏ và trông dường như kém mạnh mẽ hơn. phía trước  chúng ta vẫn có màn hình cảm ứng 4.5 inch, phía trên là logo BlackBerry, cảm biến, loa thoại, máy  ảnh và đèn báo notification. Ở Q10 đời đầu, mọi các bộ phận vừa kể cùng nằm trên duy nhất mặt kính đen tuy nhiên chiếc  điện thoại Silver thì họ lại đặt nằm trên duy nhất miếng nhôm, tách biệt  với màn hình mặt kính. Phần dưới cũng vậy,  Bàn phím Q10 nằm bên trên duy nhất thanh hợp kim  và thanh hợp kim này dày hơn nhiều so với thanh nhựa  cũ, chính xác là dày hơn  3mm.



Khu  vực Phím bấm cũng là một lỗi cần xử ký  trong làm của chiếc thiết bị này. Q10 vẫn dùng khung nhôm nguyên khối tuy nhiên Bàn phím và phần  khung xung quanh vẫn là nhựa. Chúng ta sở hữu thể thấy rõ vết  nối của chúng cùng nhau, nhìn kém liền mạch hơn là Bàn phím đen  và phần khung đen như trước.

Bất kỳ cạnh đều được vát sắc như phong cách diamond cut, bên cạnh đó các đường vát lại mạnh và  quy mô rộng hơn chứ không phải dạng nhỏ nhỏ như trên iPhone  hoặc những phiên bản khác. Viền  hợp kim 2 bên của máy đời đầu mang phong cách làm hợp kim sắt chứ không phải nhôm như ở  xu hướng mới, truyền thống nhìn vẫn mạnh mẽ  hơn, hoang dại và thô sơ hơn.

Thêm duy nhất điểm nữa ở sản xuất phía trước là kính màn hình. Kính màn hình của Q10 đời  đầu sở hữu phần mép cong ở bất kỳ cạnh, người ta thường gọi là cong theo  xu hướng 2.5d. mẫu điện thoại  Silver thì họ lại thiết kế phẳng luôn, thiếu phần  rìa cong nào cả, cảm nhận như màn hình mặt  kính bị nhô lên một chút. do thế khi chúng ta vuốt từ mép  màn hình cảm ứng vào trong thì loại cũ vẫn cho cảm nhận mượt hơn, không bị cấn  tay hoặc vướn víu như trên Q10 mới.

>> Một  lựa chọn dành cho người  yêu thích BB đó là  chiếc BlackBerry Q10, đây trang bị thể là  duy nhất phân khúc mới và tạo ấn tương ngay khi cầm  nắm sử dụng, nó được làm tăng nhiều hơn về mặt thiết  kế, thu hút các lựa chọn về BlackBerry Q10. cùng với thay chân sim q10 giá rẻ các bạn sẽ có các trải qua  thích thú nhất dành cho người dùng, đối với những Phụ kiện đi đi kèm trên BlackBerry Q10.

Điểm qua  một chút về các thành phần nằm trên viền  bao bọc xung quanh máy. Bên phía bên phải, chúng  ta vẫn có 3 phím cơ bản là tăng, giảm  âm lượng và play/pause nhạc. kiểu sản xuất cụm 3 phím này được BlackBerry trải nghiệm từ  rất là lâu rồi, từ thời Bold 9900 và họ vẫn duy trì thiết kế như  vậy cho các máy đẳng cấp sau này. Bên  bên phải được để trống, vắng gần như tất cả các nút bấm  hay thành phần chức năng nào  nằm khác trên đó cả.



Nếu  nhìn từ 2 bên cạnh phải hoặc trái vào trong  thì chúng ta sẽ thấy điểm nối của khung Phím bấm và sườn chung của  máy.

Phía dưới thì chúng ta có 2 loa  stereo, giữa là cổng kết nối chuẩn micro usb và ngay kề bên trái cổng  usb là lỗ micro. Phần này mình thấy hoàn thiện không được ngon cho lắm  bởi 3 thành phần nói trên, cụ thể là chỗ kết  nối từ sườn máy, Bàn phím và phần chứa khung loa  micro hợp nhất không được hài hoà cùng nhau, nói chung là không  đẹp.

Trên đỉnh sở hữu nút tắt và mở khoá màn hình cảm ứng nằm phía bên trái, ở giữa là ngàm mở  nắp máy và cuối cùng bên phải là jack cắm  tai nghe chuẩn 3.5mm. Riêng lỗ cắm tai nghe trang bị duy  nhất vòng kim loại bao xung quanh nằm lọt thỏm xuống dưới, chính cái  vòng này làm nó tách biệt với sường máy  nên nhìn không đẹp lắm, cá nhân mình không thích điểm này. Nắp thiết bị gỡ  tương tự như BlackBerry Q10 đời trước, bên trong chúng ta có một khe sim và duy nhất khe cắm thẻ nhớ micro sd.  Màu sơn của nắp nhìn cũng tệp so cùng sường thiết bị  nhưng cảm giác vẫn không đẹp. Mình sở hữu  mở ra và lắp lại vài lần thì nắm rõ  vấn đề cái nắp này cũng không cứng cáp cho lắm.

Pin và camera  trên Blackberry Q10 mẫu điện thoại Silver  Edition

Pin của máy khá quy mô rộng, một  quả Pin lion 3450 mAh thật sự là quá khủng khiếp đối với   tất cả dòng  thiết bị trên cửa hàng, máy trang bị  thể duy trì hoạt động ở chế độ ngủ lên tới  432 h (2G) và 444 h  (3G). thời hạn nghe music lên tới 84h  liên tiếp, đây là duy nhất trong những dòng  máy được đánh mức giá sở hữu  thời lượng pin thấp nhất của Blackberry,  chiếc điện thoại Blackberry Q10 sở hữu  một màn hình mặt kính khá quy mô  rộng nên cũng tương đối tốn Pin so với các chiếc điện thoại khác.

>> Vài điều thông tin rò rỉ về BlackBerry không xa đây cho thấy bất  kỳ dòng thiết bị BlackBerry 10 hiện đang cạn kiệt dần,  nhiều dòng thiết bị đã dừng sản xuất, bởi thế mà chúng  tôi luôn mong muốn có thể mang đến cho quý khách hàng những chiếc  điện thoại bao da blackberry passport tốt nhất cũng như đạt tiêu chuẩn chứ khong phải hàng nhái, hàng kém ổn  định. Đây là duy nhất lựa chọn gần như tối ưu dành cho BlackBerry 10 ở Shop Thế Giới  BlackBerry

Camera được sản xuất lại với  kiểu hình tròn và đèn Flash năm ngay phía trên, nhìn khá  đẹp mắt, với duy nhất nắp lưng đen tuyền thì khi  nhìn từ đằng sau máy, cảm giác  máy khá sang và thanh thoát. camera của Q10 sở  hữu thông số 13 MP tương trợ làm nét và cần bằng sáng xịn, camera Phụ 2  MP cùng chế độ shelfie tạm được.

----------

